# Error emerging net-ftp/vsftpd-2.0.4-r1

## Boohbah

net-ftp/vsftpd-2.0.4-r1 fails to compile:

```
gcc -c sysdeputil.c -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -idirafter dummyinc

sysdeputil.c:161: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'capset'

sysdeputil.c:161: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'header'

sysdeputil.c:161: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'data'

In file included from sysdeputil.c:169:

/usr/include/sys/sendfile.h: In function '_syscall2':

/usr/include/sys/sendfile.h:35: error: storage class specified for parameter 'sendfile'

sysdeputil.c:185: error: storage class specified for parameter 'environ'

sysdeputil.c:186: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_proctitle_space'

sysdeputil.c:186: error: parameter 's_proctitle_space' is initialized

sysdeputil.c:187: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_proctitle_inited'

sysdeputil.c:187: error: parameter 's_proctitle_inited' is initialized

sysdeputil.c:188: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_p_proctitle'

sysdeputil.c:188: error: parameter 's_p_proctitle' is initialized

sysdeputil.c:200: error: storage class specified for parameter 'do_sendfile'

sysdeputil.c:201: error: storage class specified for parameter 'vsf_sysutil_setproctitle_internal'

sysdeputil.c:202: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_proctitle_prefix_str'

sysdeputil.c:204: error: storage class specified for parameter 'vsf_insert_uwtmp'

sysdeputil.c:205: error: storage class specified for parameter 'vsf_remove_uwtmp'

sysdeputil.c:275: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_pamh'

sysdeputil.c:276: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_pword_str'

sysdeputil.c:278: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pam_conv_func'

sysdeputil.c:279: error: storage class specified for parameter 'vsf_auth_shutdown'

sysdeputil.c:285: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:362: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:377: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:415: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:453: error: storage class specified for parameter 'do_checkcap'

sysdeputil.c:457: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:476: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:493: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:506: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:583: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:620: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:774: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:781: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:787: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:834: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:867: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:908: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:913: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:954: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:990: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:1106: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_uwtmp_inserted'

sysdeputil.c:1107: error: storage class specified for parameter 's_utent'

sysdeputil.c:1112: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:1151: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

sysdeputil.c:1167: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition

sysdeputil.c:161: error: parameter name omitted

sysdeputil.c:161: error: parameter name omitted

sysdeputil.c:161: error: parameter name omitted

sysdeputil.c:1167: error: expected '{' at end of input

make: *** [sysdeputil.o] Error 1

```

Looks like it's choking on a header file included from glibc.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 13 Feb 2007 00:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6, 2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /home/booh/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts asf berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dssi dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode fam fbsplash firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack java jpeg kde ladspa ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

No bugs for vsftpd on bugzilla.

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## UberLord

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166805

----------

## Boohbah

Guess I shouldn't be mixing stable and unstable, just like reJ said.

----------

## Napalm Llama

I've got a related problem - even though I have 2.0.5 installed, my emerge -e world is trying to pull in 2.0.4-r1, which results in this error.

How can I prevent this?

----------

